# Burris fastfire3



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have always had trouble with scopes on my lever action rifles and only used rear peep and front bead sight. Last year I hunted with my Marlin 44 mag for deer in Ohio and missed a doe due to loosing the front bead in low light and the bead being too short for 100 yds. I was going to have someone raise the front sight and make it a glowing one type. My loving wife said to try red dot sights and I got a Bruss fist fire 3. I shot it today and it took some time to sight it in due to the clicks being 1MOA. After the bench work I shot it and it did great, staying where it was sighted from the bench. I am so happy I could smile.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Red dots certainly have their place in hunting and shooting - especially when quick target acquisition afield is necessary.

Turn the intensity down and see how it performs in low light. I gave up on cheap red dots, because they'll wash out the sight picture in prime time. The good ones allow a user to stay on the hunt longer.

Good luck with your new sight.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have the Burris AR 332. It took a little time to get used to the large ghost ring but i did. It's been a great addition to my AR

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I just switched over to a Vortex Spitfire 3x prism sight. Not a red dot, but a compromise between a scope & a red dot. The cool thing is the reticle is etched in so you can also use it without a lit up reticle if you want/need to.










Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I understand what you say about target washout, I noticed it when the sight got brightened up. I still have much more shooting and work to do with it to keep from having problems when using it. They are not cheap ones but, not the most expensive ones either. Battery life is also a concern but from what I have read it is pretty good due to the lithum battery.


----------

